# lovely otter rex Doe's from Claires creatures



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Ditta swung by Claires Creatures in Accrington today to pick up these little beauties, i didnt get to go cos i was working though she said the shop was lovely, and so were the owners. So i think we may have to pop down at the weekend so i can have a nosey!!



here they are then! 
Doe 1








Doe 2 please excuse the bread, we takin it out for the birdies to feed um :flrt:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

They are adorable, though I dont think they are otter. : victory: How old are they?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Aww, they are lovely Cat! 

BTW, make me a butty, I'm starving! :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> They are adorable, though I dont think they are otter. : victory: How old are they?


 
ive just realised that ive put rex in the title too n they not rex!

they were sold as black silver otters, what do you think they are?


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

i was just about to say they didnt look rex ,they have guard hairs ....still lovely looking buns though :flrt:


----------



## sheldon&shelly (May 13, 2008)

i would say there colour was black otter


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ive just realised that ive put rex in the title too n they not rex!
> 
> they were sold as black silver otters, what do you think they are?


I am tempeted to say they are Silver Martens (the breed) though I am not too sure. 

I am guessing they she said they were Silver otters _carrying_ black otter? or Silver otter x Black otter breeding?
Do you have any idea of the breed? Or did she just say what Color they supposedly were?


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Silver Marten (show stock): http://www.silvermarten.com/images/bigblack.jpg


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

right hold on, im totally confused now

love, im pmin ya, you got msn? might be better to talk on there if ya have

mines [email protected]


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Me?? (your not the only one confused :blush::lol2: )


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

They are definately not rex, and looking at the ad for them in the classifeds, it's a joke they are advertised as show quality. Show quality what? They ain't rexes thats for sure. No rings so not even in the slightest could they be even sold as show quality. They'd be laughed out of a rex class if someone had put rex rings on them.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> They are definately not rex, and looking at the ad for them in the classifeds, it's a joke they are advertised as show quality. Show quality what? They ain't rexes thats for sure. No rings so not even in the slightest could they be even sold as show quality. They'd be laughed out of a rex class if someone had put rex rings on them.





> ive just realised that ive put rex in the title too n they not rex!
> 
> they were sold as black silver otters, what do you think they are? __________________



 i thik she made a mistake in title


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

they are lovely: victory:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> i thik she made a mistake in title


 The seller advertised them as show quality rex's when they're clearly not: victory:

However, they are sexy :mf_dribble:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> The seller advertised them as show quality rex's when they're clearly not: victory:
> 
> However, they are sexy :mf_dribble:



a ha!! didnt ssee the add hehe


----------



## jo (Jun 29, 2006)

I think their both goregous what ever bred they end up being, Be good to find out though what they are???


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> a ha!! didnt ssee the add hehe


:lol2: I only know because Im nosy and wanted to see what ad pimperella was talking about :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> They are definately not rex, and looking at the ad for them in the classifeds, it's a joke they are advertised as show quality. Show quality what? They ain't rexes thats for sure. No rings so not even in the slightest could they be even sold as show quality. They'd be laughed out of a rex class if someone had put rex rings on them.


 
well in your personal opinion what do you think they are then?? 

either way i love them, they could be dutch blue pink eyed, gold legged big bollocked bafoons and id still love them :flrt:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> they could be dutch blue pink eyed, gold legged big bollocked bafoons and id still love them :flrt:


:rotfl:


----------



## sheldon&shelly (May 13, 2008)

they do look like silver martins (breed) 
Silver Martins


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> well in your personal opinion what do you think they are then??
> 
> either way i love them, they could be dutch blue pink eyed, gold legged big bollocked bafoons and id still love them :flrt:











TalktoFrank


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> TalktoFrank


thats not my bafoon, it doesnt have pink eyes!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> TalktoFrank


 

:lol2::lol2::lol2: Who cares what breed they are they are sooooooooo pretty:flrt:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

spider_duck said:


> TalktoFrank


:lol:



Shell195 said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2: Who cares what breed they are they are sooooooooo pretty:flrt:


I agree (though it would be nice to know what breed they are) 

Cat - I'm not ignoring you on msn, the laptop battery has died and my brother wont let me have the charger. We only have one as the others blew up so we have to pass it around, and it will probably be another 2-3 hours before I can get the charger back !


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

It matters for breeding! shame there not rex black otter rex's are lush I want Pimps Doe she is the best looking black rex I have seen in a long whiles :flrt:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> thats not my bafoon, it doesnt have pink eyes!!










Better?  :lol2:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

bosshogg said:


> It matters for breeding! shame there not rex black otter rex's are lush I want Pimps Doe she is the best looking black rex I have seen in a long whiles :flrt:


 You're having a couple of babies from my pair lol


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Pimperella said:


> You're having a couple of babies from my pair lol


wwwooooooohhhhhhhhoooooooooooo :notworthy::flrt::notworthy:

don't tell rich though :whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

ok....turns out, one was just tryna bonk the other, so i thought best check n we definately have one of each :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ok....turns out, one was just tryna bonk the other, so i thought best check n *we definately have one of each* :lol2:


 
And a few buns in the oven:whistling2:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ok....turns out, one was just tryna bonk the other, so i thought best check n we definately have one of each :lol2:


Do you know if they are brother and sister?
I think you will have more then 2 soon enough! :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> Do you know if they are brother and sister?
> I think you will have more then 2 soon enough! :whistling2:


the ad says they are "sisters" so im guessing they are bro and sis


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Okkkkkk we have otter rexes who arent otter rexes, who have gender issues, and enjoy incest. Its like jeremy kyle!


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Hope you have them sep as they are wwwaaayyyyy to young to have babies


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

They look like mongrels to be honest.
Silver Foxes have a totally different fur type.
Black otter is just a colour and not a breed.


----------



## sheldon&shelly (May 13, 2008)

spider_duck said:


> Okkkkkk we have otter rexes who arent otter rexes, who have gender issues, and enjoy incest. Its like jeremy kyle!


 
lol that made me chuckle,




me thinks the shop need a new bunny person ?? anyone else agree lol,


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> Hope you have them sep as they are wwwaaayyyyy to young to have babies


they are now seperate yes, though if they have been kept together for the duration of their lives they may not have been seperated in time





sheldon&shelly said:


> lol that made me chuckle,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont blame them at the shop, they were lovely and this is what they got them as, they havent bred them themselves so might not have a vast amount of bunny knowledge. i only know how to sex them through readin a bit, so they probably have gone on good faith from the breeder. The guy has just been in touch with the breeder to check what they are and the breeder says they are from unrelated parents and claims that mother was a rung rex and dad was a rex definately. As people have said on here they dont look like rex and i agree, but either way theyre nice rabbits 

either way i dont care, theyre gorgeous and i love them. im just gunna try my damned hardest to find out what they are


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Crossbred would be when you know what the parents are.
Mongrels are when you don't know what the parents are.

So no, I didn't say it because they are yours.
But if you were planning on breeding them it would have been better to go directly to a proper show breeder like I had said. who would have sorted you out with actual rexes and not fakes tho.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> Crossbred would be when you know what the parents are.
> Mongrels are when you don't know what the parents are.
> 
> So no, I didn't say it because they are yours.
> But if you were planning on breeding them it would have been better to go directly to a proper show breeder like I had said. who would have sorted you out with actual rexes and not fakes tho.


these rabbits were up for sale, for a good price so i got them. So theyre not rex, so what, i dont care cos they are a lovely pair of rabbits.

surely if they were mongrels then they wouldnt look the same?? you have a litter of mongrel pups n no two mongrels look the same, they might look similar but not exactly the same, these rabbits are identical, makin me think that if they arent a pure breed of something then theyre a first cross


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> these rabbits were up for sale, for a good price so i got them. So theyre not rex, so what, i dont care cos they are a lovely pair of rabbits


I still think they are cute


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> these rabbits were up for sale, for a good price so i got them. So theyre not rex, so what, i dont care cos they are a lovely pair of rabbits


but you want to breed them so you kind to need to know what they are! have you seen how many rabbits are for sale or FTGH at mo? mongrels are not selling purebreeds are only Just I would get the buck castrated and then you have two lovely pets without the risk of babies


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

oooooo *gets the popcorn out*

I think the main issue is the fact they were advertised as show quality rex's. Fair enough you dont mind either way and I agree-they are beautiful bunnies and it doesn't matter. But if somebody else had bought them with the intent of showing them, that could have got messy.

Luckily theyve found their way to a home where theyll be be loved and spoiled pets :flrt:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> but you want to breed them so you kind to need to know what they are! have you seen how many rabbits are for sale or FTGH at mo? mongrels are not selling purebreeds are only Just I would get the buck castrated and then you have two lovely pets without the risk of babies


tbf the plan to breed them was probably only while they were thought to be getting rexes


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

ami_j said:


> tbf the plan to breed them was probably only while they were thought to be getting rexes


 
exactly!!!

and until we at least establish what they are or have some idea, they wont be bred from, though i have already had someone say they would love a baby should we decide to breed them. on sayin this, theyve been together i expect for 4 months so theres a chance she could already have been caught, but we will just monitor that


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

I could breed a few of mine together and get a litter that are identical in colours and shape. It's when you breed from them again, specially brother sister, you will get mismatched.

I know far more than you could or are willing to learn about breeding rabbits so don't try and pull the 'you know this' when you clearly don't.
I tried to help you and you refused to listen.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> exactly!!!
> 
> and until we at least establish what they are or have some idea, they wont be bred from, though i have already had someone say they would love a baby should we decide to breed them. on sayin this, theyve been together i expect for 4 months so theres a chance she could already have been caught, but we will just monitor that


Bull!!! only an hour or so ago you were asking me you could breed them to your orange rex!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Is this a private slag off Cat thread or can anyone join in:bash:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

bosshogg said:


> Bull!!! only an hour or so ago you were asking me you could breed them to your orange rex!


 
look clare, we were asking for future reference, as we were told they were show quality black otters, why bring private convos in on here, you are out of order


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> Bull!!! only an hour or so ago you were asking me you could breed them to your orange rex!


yeah.....thats when i thought they were rex, then when i asked you if i could breed none rex to rex you said not recommended, i asked why, you said, and i said nothin more about it!!! so bull your f:censor:kin self!


----------



## jo (Jun 29, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> Is this a private slag off Cat thread or can anyone join in:bash:


 
LOL well end of the day both rabbits are lovely and healthy and cat loves them dearly, if the females pregnant allready then theres not much that can be done about it now, but i do know if she has a litter cat will home the babies carefully in loving homes.


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

Pimperella said:


> I could breed a few of mine together and get a litter that are identical in colours and shape. It's when you breed from them again, specially brother sister, you will get mismatched.
> 
> I know far more than you could or are willing to learn about breeding rabbits so don't try and pull the 'you know this' when you clearly don't.
> I tried to help you and you refused to listen.


 
we did always listen pimps but your advice is just that your advice.......its not the law


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> Is this a private slag off Cat thread or can anyone join in:bash:


I would be posting no matter who it was! just because they are a regular on here doesn't mean I wouldn't post what I have, I am sure if I was doing the same Laura would pull me up about it and vice versa, but we both know we wouldn't breed without research then say she wasn't going to breed them yet when only an hour ago she was asking me what she would get if she crossed them with her Orange Rex, and I told her you would get crosses and keep her rexs pure. we have given Cat advice and she chooses to ignore it thats up to her


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> I could breed a few of mine together and get a litter that are identical in colours and shape. It's when you breed from them again, specially brother sister, you will get mismatched.
> 
> I know far more than you could or are willing to learn about breeding rabbits so don't try and pull the 'you know this' when you clearly don't.
> I tried to help you and you refused to listen.


 
pimps why dont you just f:censor:k off, cos you are pissed off with me and you are still havin your childish episode you have taken it upon yourself to try n make me look like a [email protected] on the forum. Does being nasty come natural to you or have you worked on it?? its all about you innit, it always has been....... if you have something constructive to say then say it, but if youre just gunna be nasty cos youre in a spiteful mood then dont!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> I would be posting no matter who it was! just because they are a regular on here doesn't mean I wouldn't post what I have, I am sure if I was doing the same Laura would pull me up about it and vice versa, but we both know we wouldn't breed without research then say she wasn't going to breed them yet when only an hour ago she was asking me what she would get if she crossed them with her Orange Rex, and I told her you would get crosses and keep her rexs pure. we have given Cat advice and she chooses to ignore it thats up to her


oh yeah n its got nothin to do with the fact that you and pimps are so far up eachothers arse you cant tell where you end n she begins has it not??
or is it just co incidence that pimps has a problem with me n you just seem to follow?

advice is advice!!! i have listened to it and i have chose to seek others advice to see if theres a difference of opinion!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Oh wow erm........


cat an ditta your bunnies are adorable :flrt::flrt:


:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> oh yeah n its got nothin to do with the fact that you and pimps are so far up eachothers arse you cant tell where you end n she begins has it not??
> or is it just co incidence that pimps has a problem with me n you just seem to follow?
> 
> advice is advice!!! i have listened to it and i have chose to seek others advice to see if theres a difference of opinion!!


the problem you have with Pimp has nothing to do with me, the problem is that you have good orange rexs and you want to cross them its just mad!


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

At the end of the day, at least she took the time and effort to ask for advice. A hell of a lot of people will stick two bunnies in a hutch and let them get on with it.

Should they choose to breed the rabbits, then its the owners business. If people have a problem with it then thats fine, concerns and opinions have been aired now and thats all that can be done. Sitting around insulting eachother will do nothing but get the thread closed.

If there are personal issues going on here, they should be left to PM's because I dont know about anyone else, but I certainly dont want to see it on the forum. Kids use this section too,arguing on the threads is unnecissary.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> the problem you have with Pimp has nothing to do with me, the problem is that you have good orange rexs and you want to cross them its just mad!


like i believe that!
did i say i was gunna cross them as soon as you told me that you wouldnt recommend it??!?!?! NO!!! so whats your problem!!


----------



## sheldon&shelly (May 13, 2008)

wow,

some people seriously need to grow up i mean its times like this when you truley find out peoples true ages 


im pretty sure only a few weeks ago somthing similar happened on another thread 

this thread is about 2 stunning rabbits what ever the breed cat was merely showing off her new bunnies which all of us do when we get new animals 

there was NO need for it all to kick off,

if you dont like the OP dont comment if you dont like the topic of the thread dont read it simple really but to just come into a thread to be dam right nasty & spiteful which a few members are doing of late 

this needs to stop mods you need to be keeping an eye out for these bullys


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

sheldon&shelly said:


> wow,
> 
> some people seriously need to grow up i mean its times like this when you truley find out peoples true ages
> 
> ...


 
I 100% agree with you on that :no1:

i dont post much now cos of all the stuff like this that goes on its like being a school play ground all over again :bash:


----------



## sheldon&shelly (May 13, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> I 100% agree with you on that :no1:
> 
> i dont post much now cos of all the stuff like this that goes on its like being a school play ground all over again :bash:


 
it is getting pathetic emma, 

but you notice its always the same members involved "we know best"
disagree and wow


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

sheldon&shelly said:


> wow,
> 
> some people seriously need to grow up i mean its times like this when you truley find out peoples true ages
> 
> ...





Emmaj said:


> I 100% agree with you on that :no1:
> 
> i dont post much now cos of all the stuff like this that goes on its like being a school play ground all over again :bash:


 
I totally agree with both of you. Its got so ya darent put pics up or even comment about your own pets for fear of the same few people jumping down ya throat :bash::bash:


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

What is with this forum at the minute?? Is there REALLY any need for this?

They are gorgeous bunnies! They look like black otters to me. As for whether they are rex or not, I don't know, I'm not experienced enough to tell, but they could just have baby fluff or winter fluff maybe? They are still gorgeous whether they are rex or not!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

sheldon&shelly said:


> it is getting pathetic emma,
> 
> but you notice its always the same members involved "we know best"
> disagree and wow


 
Its a shame this place used to be friendly people used to get along have a laugh share experiences and advice 

all that happens now is arguing


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

sheldon&shelly said:


> it is getting pathetic emma,
> 
> but you notice its always the same members involved "we know best"
> disagree and wow
> ...


eekk Hope you don't mean me I'm only 27 :lol2: and deffiently don't know anything My O/H will tell you that but I do put lots of research in and speak to people in the know and take it all in


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> I totally agree with both of you. Its got so ya darent put pics up or even comment about your own pets for fear of the same few people jumping down ya throat :bash::bash:


 
**sings that tune** 
"anything you can do, i can do better, i can do anything better than you":whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> I totally agree with both of you. Its got so ya darent put pics up or even comment about your own pets for fear of the same few people jumping down ya throat :bash::bash:


 
i agree i wont put pics on here anymore because of that reason


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

:whistling2:


xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> **sings that tune**
> "anything you can do, i can do better, i can do anything better than you":whistling2:


 
no you cant!:whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

ditta said:


> :whistling2:
> 
> 
> no you cant!:whistling2:


 
yes i can! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

:lol2::lol2:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> yes i can! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
no you cant:whip:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> yes i can! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 Nooo but you cant :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

ditta said:


> no you cant:whip:


 
I wish i could fly....................right up to the sky............

But i cant


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> Nooo but you cant :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
yes i can, yes i can YEEESSSS I CAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNN!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> yes i can, yes i can YEEESSSS I CAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNN!!


 
what fly up to the sky????


Iiiii cant


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> **sings that tune**
> "anything you can do, i can do better, i can do anything better than you":whistling2:


 :lol2::lol2::lol2:

Im going to sing everyone a song to restore peace 

Ahemhem *clears throat*

Imagine there's no heaveeeen
It's easy if you tryyyyyy 
No hell below uuuus 
Above us only skyyyyyyy 
Imagine all the peeeoplllle
Liviiing for todaaaaay... 

Imagine there's no countrieeees 
It isn't hard to dooooo 
Nothing to kill or die fooor 
And no religion toooo 
Imagine all the peopllllle 
Living life in peeeeeace... 

 You may saaaay I'm a dreameeeeeer 
But I'm not the only oneee 
I hope somedaaay you'll join uuuus 
And the wooooooorld will live as onnne 

*curtsies andscuttles off throwing daisies into the crowd*


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> Im going to sing everyone a song to restore peace
> 
> ...


i wish there wasnt any *c*o*unt*rie*s* but alas, there is


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

:lol2: 

I do requests


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

hmmmm lemme think of some then duckie!


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

haha it seems im missing something ****goes to page 6 to find out what**** lol..... X x X


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> hmmmm lemme think of some then duckie!


 Im gonna dedicate one to rie, because shes getting me a singapore blue and I love her :flrt:

OOOOOOOOOOOH myyyyyyyyyyy looooooooooooooooove,
my darliiiiiiiiiiiiiiin'
Ive huuuuuungered foooooooor your touch
a loooooooooong, lonely tiiimeeeee
And tiiiiiiiiime gooooes byyyyyy, so slowlyyyyyyy
And tiiiiime can dooo, so much
Are yoooou, still miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiine
IIII NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED your loooooooove
I neeed your looooove
Goooood, speed your loove, tooooooooo meeeeeeeeeeeee

:flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

heres a couple more pics of these gorgeous mongrels


----------



## jo (Jun 29, 2006)

Absolutly beautiful, if their mongrals they certainly come out looking fantastic, Id love to have a bunny like them, that colour is amazing, love the white bellies:flrt:


----------



## sheldon&shelly (May 13, 2008)

my what big ears they have lol

very cute bunnys,

you not seen mine have you:flrt:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

sheldon&shelly said:


> my what big ears they have lol
> 
> very cute bunnys,
> 
> you not seen mine have you:flrt:


 
your big ears?.......nope cant say we have:lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

jo said:


> Absolutly beautiful, if their mongrals they certainly come out looking fantastic, Id love to have a bunny like them, that colour is amazing, love the white bellies:flrt:


Agreed.



ditta said:


> your big ears?.......nope cant say we have:lol2:


:lol:


----------



## sheldon&shelly (May 13, 2008)

ditta said:


> your big ears?.......nope cant say we have:lol2:


 

haha never expected anything else hehe

i ment my bunnies,
:lol2:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

sheldon&shelly said:


> haha never expected anything else hehe
> 
> i ment my bunnies,
> :lol2:


was up in blackburn too today.......got these from accrington


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

just emailed the president of the silver marten rabbit club, if anyone should know they will! im not bothered either way would just like to know if we can rule it out or not, watch this space : victory:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

sheldon&shelly said:


> my what big ears they have lol
> 
> very cute bunnys,
> 
> you not seen mine have you:flrt:


all the better to hear you with my dear :lol2:


----------



## sheldon&shelly (May 13, 2008)

ditta said:


> was up in blackburn too today.......got these from accrington


 

ermmmmmmm derrrrrrrrrr thats no bloody good as i dont live in blackburn haha:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> all the better to hear you with my dear :lol2:


haha im glad this thread has began to become a happy one again 

it was the bunnies that must have done it lol there adorable..... X x


----------



## sheldon&shelly (May 13, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> just emailed the president of the silver marten rabbit club, if anyone should know they will! im not bothered either way would just like to know if we can rule it out or not, watch this space : victory:


 

yea be good to know either way lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> haha im glad this thread has began to become a happy one again
> 
> it was the bunnies that must have done it lol there adorable..... X x


Oh oh Oh its.......................Magic they are...........them lil bunnies just know they are :flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Ive never seen mongrels with identical markings before:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Ive never seen mongrels with identical markings before:whistling2:


im a mongrel but people keep telling me i have an identically marked twin somewhere :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## sheldon&shelly (May 13, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Ive never seen mongrels with identical markings before:whistling2:


 
shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

any chance they are silver foxes? 
http://www.geocities.com/rrr_stud/akashatag.jpg
markings look a bit similar 
*waits to be flamed for being wrong*


----------



## sheldon&shelly (May 13, 2008)

ami_j said:


> any chance they are silver foxes?
> http://www.geocities.com/rrr_stud/akashatag.jpg
> markings look a bit similar
> *waits to be flamed for being wrong*


 
that pic is of a black fox netherland dwarf?


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

sheldon&shelly said:


> ermmmmmmm derrrrrrrrrr thats no bloody good as i dont live in blackburn haha:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


 
i know that but you live in the vicinity:whip:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

sheldon&shelly said:


> that pic is of a black fox netherland dwarf?


yup

black fox is a colour the markings will be the same on any breed id imagine...im certainly not saying they are nethies


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Oh oh Oh its.......................Magic they are...........them lil bunnies just know they are :flrt:


i knew i had seen them somewere ****fliking through all the magic shows looking for blak not white rabbits***** lol...... X x X x


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Cat & Ditta, I think its quite obvious that these rabbity creatures are fit only for python fodder!







NNNOOOOOOOOOOTT :lol2:

They are very pretty lagomorphs! Not rex, but certainly lovely marked bunnies! They will be loved & well cared for, that is the most important thing!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

And Sam my dear..................I request a song about moi!!!

:whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

ami_j said:


> yup
> 
> black fox is a colour the markings will be the same on any breed id imagine...im certainly not saying they are nethies


 
somwhere in this thread im sure pimps said theres not a chance they can be silver foxes....not that i listen to her as ive been told a million times :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

I think I'm having deja vue


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> somwhere in this thread im sure pimps said theres not a chance they can be silver foxes....not that i listen to her as ive been told a million times :lol2:


ohhhhh ok then lol they look like em so what the hell are they then?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey Cat, we have 3 black rex bucks in our shop at the mo! Wanna come & play? hehe


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> I think I'm having deja vue


 
yours look more browny than silver. what kind are yours?


----------



## sheldon&shelly (May 13, 2008)

silver fox picture







silver martin

could be silver fox or silver martin both very similar:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Hey Cat, we have 3 black rex bucks in our shop at the mo! Wanna come & play? hehe


colin dont tell me that! no doe's in there too?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> colin dont tell me that! no doe's in there too?


Not at the mo, but our regular breeder breeds standard rexes & we generally have black & blue rexes in. hehe Tempted???


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> yours look more browny than silver. what kind are yours?


 Oi dunno. She popped her head out of a box at an auction and winked at me so I had to buy her. She's called 'Gracie'. Only got the one and I luff her loads. She is very very soft and silky to feel.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm sure we could get you a rung doe tho! though doe tho d'oh :lol2:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

sheldon&shelly said:


> silver fox picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup...i think with foxes the colour covers the chest and with martens it doesnt...and it goes onto the chest with ditta and foofoos i think...the pics indicate that anyway


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Oi dunno. She popped her head out of a box at an auction and winked at me so I had to buy her. She's called 'Gracie'. Only got the one and I luff her loads. She is very very soft and silky to feel.


 
Ditta said it was gracie, wonder what she is!!


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> Ditta said it was gracie, wonder what she is!!


i know what all rabbits are....... CUTIES ....... X x


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> Ditta said it was gracie, wonder what she is!!


 I know what she is, she is 'mumsie's likkle bundy wabbit'. My likkle carrot cruncher, my likkle cabbage muncher.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

What Kind of Books do Rabbits Read?​ 





Ones with Hoppy Endings.​


----------



## taraliz (Aug 10, 2008)

Does it REALLY matter what they are or were you looking for a particular type?

I wanted a Burmese Mountain dog when i was a kid and Mum got me a chihuahua ...

Mum wanted me to have a husband and a little girl and I got a wife and a little boy ... 

These things just happen .... :lol2: ........ but it still doesnt really matter :2thumb:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

taraliz said:


> Does it REALLY matter what they are or were you looking for a particular type?
> 
> I wanted a Burmese Mountain dog when i was a kid and Mum got me a chihuahua ...
> 
> ...


pssst. There is no such thing as a Burmese mountain dog :lol2:
There is however a Bernese one, from the mountainous area around Bern in Switzerland


----------



## taraliz (Aug 10, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> pssst. There is no such thing as a Burmese mountain dog :lol2:
> There is however a Bernese one, from the mountainous area around Bern in Switzerland


 
Well maybe that why i didnt get one then ......................... !


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

taraliz said:


> Well maybe that why i didnt get one then ......................... !


 
the bernese was my favourite dog too:lol2:


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

oh my god cat, how could you....
just... how could you.....


love the buns hun! look like they've been up a chimney whatever they are.. i'd give em a good bath  hehehehe! :flrt:

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> And Sam my dear..................I request a song about moi!!!
> 
> :whistling2:


Hold on to your knickers girls!!

*dons wig and sparkly costume*

He keeps Moet et Chandooon 
In a pretty cabinet 
'Let them eat cake' he says 
Just liiiike Marie Antoinette
A built-iiiiiiin remedy 
For Khrushcheeev and Kennedyyyy
At anytiiiiiime an invitation 
You caaan't decliiine 

Caviaaaaaaaaar and cigarettes 
Well veeeersed in etiquette 
Extraordinarily nice 

HE'S A KILLER QUEEEEEEEEEEEN!
GUNPOOOWDER, GELATIIIIIINE!
DYNAMIITE WITH A LASER BEAAAAAM
Guaranteed to blow your miiiiiiiind 
ANYTIIIIIIIIIIIIIIME!!!




Zoo-Man said:


> Not at the mo, but our regular breeder breeds standard rexes & we generally have black & blue rexes in. hehe Tempted???


BLUEEEEEE you say!?!?!?!:mf_dribble:


----------



## DementisMulier (Feb 23, 2008)

cnt believe how this thread has turned out! 

your bunnys are stunning. they look alot like my tutsie and i havent a clue what breed she is! lol as far as i was concerned when i bred her...they were rabbits. simple as.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Fen -Your gorgeous girl is a black otter- otter is the name given to the pattern, and is a member of the 'Tan' pattern group. Otters are mainly seen in Black and Blue. Basically the Otter is a 'self' colour over the body, with a white/cream belly and inside the ears, and tan colouring behind the ears, and trim of the nose and skirt 

this is it in Rex 











breed standadrs can be found on the Bristish Rabbit Council website


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> just emailed the president of the silver marten rabbit club, if anyone should know they will! im not bothered either way would just like to know if we can rule it out or not, watch this space : victory:


 
Would that be the American Silver Marten Rabbit Club? 

You can't make a Silk purse out of a sows ear, No matter how pretty that sow's ear is.

Being as our Silver Fox is known as the Silver Marten in the USA. 
Yours are not the correct fur type to be Silver Fox, The Silver Fox have a much longer fur than the standard short haired rabbit.
Read the standard PROPERLY on the BRC Website.
http://www.thebrc.org/fox.htm

Yes, Lovely rabbits they are, but you can't claim they are anything better than crosses.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

sheldon&shelly said:


> silver fox picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Not just similar. Try same breed just in UK we call them SILVER FOX and in USA they are known as SILVER MARTEN.

Ours is larger in type than the US version but they are in fact the same breed under a different name.

Have a look on the BRC website and you will not find Silver Marten listed at all. Because it's not a breed name in the UK.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> Would that be the American Silver Marten Rabbit Club?
> 
> You can't make a Silk purse out of a sows ear, No matter how pretty that sow's ear is.
> 
> ...


so what fur type are they then? how can you tell so well from a picture? im not claiming they are anything Laura, i am merely tryna find out what they are, and seen as you seem to claim i dont listen to you...... im gunna what you expect of me now......and not listen!

bosshogg, how can you tell fenwomans is an otter and ours isnt? , i am seriously interested, as i can see hardly any difference between hers and mine, so would like to know how to distinguish


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> bosshogg, how can you tell fenwomans is an otter and ours isnt? , i am seriously interested, as i can see hardly any difference between hers and mine, so would like to know how to distinguish


she has tan behind the ears


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> she has tan behind the ears


ours have a lighter silver bit behind the ears im sure. will have to see n take pics when im home


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ours have a lighter silver bit behind the ears im sure. will have to see n take pics when im home


Must be Tan/"orange" colour to pass as that color. : victory:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> so what fur type are they then? how can you tell so well from a picture? im not claiming they are anything Laura, i am merely tryna find out what they are, and seen as you seem to claim i dont listen to you...... im gunna what you expect of me now......and not listen!


Thats Fine cat, You can do that, I don't mind at all. So no more pm's, Msn's etc or early morning phone calls to say your rats got out and attacked the baby rabbits and I advised you to either Cull or get the baby to the vets then and there. And not to find out that it hadn't been taken then and there.

Or the fact that when you picked them up and were told that they needed to be kept seperate as you had a buck and 2 does AND that you only had 1 cage for the 3 to go into, and I said that they needed seperating. Then the doe had a litter but you had put her in a cage and found the litter in the room the day after. Or that that same doe after losing that litter was already carrying the next one.


All this that you say that I am being childish about.

If you took a deep breath and looked at the situation, or if it was someone else who had done this then how everyone would be kicking off about it. But because it's you we are all supposed to keep shut and not say anything?? 
This is why I fell out with Cat. I got sick of giving out advice and it not in the slightest being taken. Much to the suffering of the doe.


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Gorgeous Rabbits though !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. :flrt:

They are gorgeous Cat, no matter what they are.

Best Wishes 

Neil & Debra


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> Thats Fine cat, You can do that, I don't mind at all. So no more pm's, Msn's etc or early morning phone calls to say your rats got out and attacked the baby rabbits and I advised you to either Cull or get the baby to the vets then and there. And not to find out that it hadn't been taken then and there.
> 
> Or the fact that when you picked them up and were told that they needed to be kept seperate as you had a buck and 2 does AND that you only had 1 cage for the 3 to go into, and I said that they needed seperating. Then the doe had a litter but you had put her in a cage and found the litter in the room the day after. Or that that same doe after losing that litter was already carrying the next one.
> 
> ...


actually pimps, lets tell the truth now. I rung you up about the baby rabbit and the wound, you said to kill it, well i wasnt goin to kill it just like that without givin it a chance, i then told you that i woul take it to the vet monday mornin to which you said ok. I already had baytril and metacam that is what the vet gave us anyway so it got the meds it needed straight away. I also told you about the litter being in the pen and that the door was open and all 3 were roaming free, i asked your advice for what i should do when i told you they arent attackin the babies n you said just leave them free roaming then, the does were seperated soon after but obviously not in time

you havent fallen out with me for that reason, you have fallen out with me because we were meant to be takin you to clitheroe auction on a saturday, but due to ditta bein really ill the night before and havin us both up all night i overslept so missed it, when i rang to apologise you decided to split your dummy and ignore me as its all about you and you couldnt give a flyin sh!t if ditta was ill or not, well ditta comes first with me not you, i love my partner n dont complain about her all the time n moan like sh!t like a broken record unlike some!!! How can you say this stuff about us when you were always cadgin lifts off us n we tried doin what we could for you!! im really glad we didnt take you to clitheroe now as we wouldnt have found out how horrid you actually are

Funny how you get annoyed with me for something totally irelevant and then you start to say stuff like you never liked me anyway, so youre just as superficial as all the people you claim you dislike!!! 

i asked you for advice as i know you have knowledge on rabbits, had i known that it was law to follow it then i wouldnt have asked!!! 

The way you keep your bloody animals isnt exactly ideal piled up in cages in the living room is it? My animals dont suffer, the Doe hasnt suffered so if youre gunna try n bring me down on the forum dont bother! cos youre just a nasty piece of work who takes joy in bringin other people down cos youre bitter that your life isnt what you want it to be!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Pretty much. I tend not to trust anyone.

Awe, I have 2 cages in my livingroom. One on top of the other, my god! 

and in ref to taking the baby rabbit to the vet i said CULL OR TAKE IT TO THE VETS STRAIGHT AWAY! NOT MONDAY MORNING! STRAIGHT AWAY! This was at 8am on Saturday morning. You said it's leg was hanging off!

Yes i was annoyed about clithroe. but then 30mins later i found out about the baby rabbit having not gone to the vet! THAT is why I'm annoyed. I kept shut about it out of consideration. but when you start bitching off and spouting s**t then i won't hold back.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> Pretty much. I tend not to trust anyone.
> 
> Awe, I have 2 cages in my livingroom. One on top of the other, my god!
> 
> ...


 
2 cages? have you lost the ability to count now? as there were more than that last time we were round. 
errrr i told you exactly what i was going to do about takin it to the vet on monday on that very phone call so if you didnt know that then its you who doesnt listen!! i was annoyed cos you gave me no reason for totally ignorin me, instead of actin your shoe size how about actin your age sometimes?? instead of being plain nasty all the time! you would know a lot about spoutin sh*t too pimps seen as you have a degree in it!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> Would that be the American Silver Marten Rabbit Club?
> 
> You can't make a Silk purse out of a sows ear, No matter how pretty that sow's ear is.
> 
> ...





Pimperella said:


> Not just similar. Try same breed just in UK we call them SILVER FOX and in USA they are known as SILVER MARTEN.
> 
> Ours is larger in type than the US version but they are in fact the same breed under a different name.
> 
> Have a look on the BRC website and you will not find Silver Marten listed at all. Because it's not a breed name in the UK.


email i got back from the president of the silver marten club

*Scott *(**************@yahoo.com) Sent:27 February 2009 00:22:30To: ditta the reptile taxi ([email protected])
Yes it is a Silver Marten. Looks to be about 8 weeks old. They get to be between 6 1/2 - 9 lbs full grown. Does being larger, bucks about a pound smaller. They come in Black, Blue, Chocolate and Sable (like a siamese cat). There is no such thing as a silver rex. it is what the titles of your pictures are, otter rex. The otter color looks a lot like the silver marten, except the "silver" is more of an orange rather than white. Rex fur also is a maxium 5/8" long. So it is VERY short and feels like velvet. This rabbit obviously, from the picture has fur that is about an inch long, which is considered, normal fur, rather than rex fur.

Scott


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

so from what the president says is that these are silver martens, which would be silver foxes in the UK...... of which Laura said in the first few posts that they werent even silver foxes


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> 2 cages? have you lost the ability to count now? as there were more than that last time we were round.
> errrr i told you exactly what i was going to do about takin it to the vet on monday on that very phone call so if you didnt know that then its you who doesnt listen!! i was annoyed cos you gave me no reason for totally ignorin me, instead of actin your shoe size how about actin your age sometimes?? instead of being plain nasty all the time! you would know a lot about spoutin sh*t too pimps seen as you have a degree in it!


 
sorry, yes your right. Fish tank aswell.
1 indoor cage with rabbit and pig in. The pig is a hard nut and will not live with pigs but will with our slightly retarded lop. 
1 cage with a poorly Chuck in who was getting culled because she was not able to be cured (proplapsed). 

so 3. 1 fish tank and 2 cages lol Your right, I can't count.

What you can't understand is that when people are trying to help you,. and you keep getting it wrong even tho you've been told, then They kinda get sick of it and think 'well, let you come your own cropper.' least I tried.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> so from what the president says is that these are silver martens, which would be silver foxes in the UK...... of which Laura said in the first few posts that they werent even silver foxes


 
Silver fox colour dear yes. But they aren't silver fox the breed! Take them to a show, ask a judge. And I'll happily watch you get laughed at.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> Silver fox colour dear yes. But they aren't silver fox the breed! Take them to a show, ask a judge. And I'll happily watch you get laughed at.


 
Go for it Laura, cos i know what id happily do..... also stop tryna be patronisin callin me dear. 



as for keep gettin it wrong?? i asked you ongoin questions about different things, i wasnt repeating myself all the time!! and what was it you said to me " no its good that youre askin" god youre not as genuine as you like to make out you are...... thought you said you tell it how it is? well you dont, you only do it when it suits you or when you feel like bein particularly nasty to get your kicks cos its about the only thing in life you seem to get joy out of


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Cat can I more pics as looking at them again one looks to have tan markings and the other non, will help with colour ID


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

bosshogg said:


> Cat can I more pics as looking at them again one looks to have tan markings and the other non, will help with colour ID


Just noticed that myself, actually, looking back on the pics it looks like both of them have, Doe 1 you have probably seen has tan markings behind the ears and if you look at doe 2 she seems to have tan hairs between her ears (second pic in the first post)


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

m


xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> Ditta swung by Claires Creatures in Accrington today to pick up these little beauties, i didnt get to go cos i was working though she said the shop was lovely, and so were the owners. So i think we may have to pop down at the weekend so i can have a nosey!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmm I cant see any tan on either of them maybe I need to go to specsavers


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

LoveForLizards said:


> Just noticed that myself, actually, looking back on the pics it looks like both of them have, Doe 1 you have probably seen has tan markings behind the ears and if you look at doe 2 she seems to have tan hairs between her ears (second pic in the first post)


mmm deff need better pics from above, the side and underneth


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

ill take more pics if you give me 5 mins


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Circled for you also missing the pea spot behind the eyes


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

here is one of um i try gettin some of the other


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> here is one of um i try gettin some of the other


It's tan behind the ears deff not silver Fox!


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Here we go again :lol2:


----------



## jo (Jun 29, 2006)

So now i see weve discovered theres tan on them both............does this mean the breed will soon be discovered too??
I hate waiting lol


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

LoveForLizards said:


> Here we go again :lol2:


no its true look at the breed standard The British Rabbit Council behind the ears should be as white as possible


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> no its true look at the breed standard The British Rabbit Council behind the ears should be as white as possible


 
so does this mean now they could be otters as originally posted cos they do have tan behind the ears?


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

bosshogg said:


> no its true look at the breed standard The British Rabbit Council behind the ears should be as white as possible


That wasnt aimed at you, I was just saying "here we go again....more breeds to look up" : victory:



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> so does this mean now they could be otters cos they do have tan behind the ears?


Yep?


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Black Otter is not a breed just a colour


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> Black Otter is not a breed just a colour


i know it is but it was thought they werent even black otter nevermind the rex bit at the start of the thread


----------



## sheldon&shelly (May 13, 2008)

i thought all along they were black otters :lol2: (colour wise)


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Its nearly impossible to tell the breed now without pedigree or knowing what the parents are now as Black otter comes in LOTS of breeds


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> Its nearly impossible to tell the breed now without pedigree or knowing what the parents are now as Black otter comes in LOTS of breeds


 
but at least we have now established theyre otter in colour

i fear we might not ever know the breed cos the guy i got them off spoke to the guy he got them off n they said the mum was definately a rung rex, the dad was definately a rex, and they were both silver rex..... of which i know you dont get....... but as megan just said to me, they might mean rex furred rather than rex breed? i dunno im confused :lol2:


----------



## jo (Jun 29, 2006)

Well Cat, ya half way there, the colours finally agreed haha


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

rex breed and rex coat is the same thing they might be rex crosses


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

bosshogg said:


> rex breed and rex coat is the same thing they might be rex crosses


*finds thread agaiin, pam can explain this better then me lol*


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> rex breed and rex coat is the same thing they might be rex crosses


 
hmmmm, i said that co of a couple of things a couple of people have said to me

so we have got no closer to anything in 17 pages of abuse :lol2:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I hereby name these rabbits "Black otter super ditta cat rabbits" - better than any rex or fancy show breed ever invented ever 

Gorgeous bunnies girls - look just like our Bugs (bless his soul RIP little man )


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

brittone05 said:


> I hereby name these rabbits "Black otter super ditta cat rabbits" - better than any rex or fancy show breed ever invented ever
> 
> Gorgeous bunnies girls - look just like our Bugs (bless his soul RIP little man )


 
thanks emma hunni, we have named them thelma and shaggy :flrt:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Awwwww I lurveeee their names  Regardless of what they are hun they are bloomin cute and in a wonderful home - everything else is by the by really


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

bosshogg said:


> rex breed and rex coat is the same thing they might be rex crosses



OK, I will try find the thread later as its proving difficult lol!
But Pam said something along the lines of that technically any "breed" of rabbit can have rex fur as whatever it is that causes that kind of fur, can be carried by any breed, therefore it isnt "owned" by the rex breed, but rex is the only rabbit with standards as such....Oh dear god I'm confused now :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Well Ive just been come back from getting Chinese so Im glad to see this thread has taken a less *personal vendetta* against Cat and taken a more pleasant and helpful tone:2thumb:
I told ya I needed to go the optician I couldnt see the tan until you took a close up:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> Thats Fine cat, You can do that, I don't mind at all. So no more pm's, Msn's etc or early morning phone calls to say your rats got out and attacked the baby rabbits and I advised you to either Cull or get the baby to the vets then and there. And not to find out that it hadn't been taken then and there.
> 
> Or the fact that when you picked them up and were told that they needed to be kept seperate as you had a buck and 2 does AND that you only had 1 cage for the 3 to go into, and I said that they needed seperating. Then the doe had a litter but you had put her in a cage and found the litter in the room the day after. Or that that same doe after losing that litter was already carrying the next one.
> 
> ...


i wouldnt normally do this but hey ho 

wow well done laura go you again im mean has it got that bad you have to insult your friends now too 

you really are a bitter person hey 

i hope your not wantin many friends cos the way your going your not gonna have any 

my god i really did wish i knew what made people so bitter..............people have bad lives an hey they get on with it lol 

but any more you wanna throw at me go for it : victory:

cos i really dont care an hey that was me being nice


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

God Pimperella it's a :censor:ing simple mistake, a colour. No need to pretend you're the Gandi of rabbits.

And getting personal like that on a public forum just shows what a sad and self obsessed individual you must be to have to pick on other people because they got a rabbit colour wrong.

Not suprised it's come from you really, every post you make is showing off about something or having a go at someone for getting something simple wrong.

Buzz off and sit on your throne.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

elliottreed said:


> God Pimperella it's a :censor:ing simple mistake, a colour. No need to pretend you're the Gandi of rabbits.
> 
> And getting personal like that on a public forum just shows what a sad and self obsessed individual you must be to have to pick on other people because they got a rabbit colour wrong.
> 
> ...


cari i really do have to applaude you on that :no1:


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

thanks hun lol

it's bloody true, i'm so sick of people thinking they know everything, and treating others who get something simple wrong, like they've done the worst thing in the world.

i mean yes i've been guilty of having a go at people in the past in situations where i think things are a bit fishy and should've been done in another way.

but people get kicks in the strangest ways.

noone cares if you've got the hardest boyfriend, the most rabbits, the most chickens, the most effing hairlice.

what does it actually achieve? woop de dooo, you win the prize of being the biggest bitch by kicking everyone else down when they ask for help and then slagging them off to the world.

newsflash... noone cares 

what SHOULD'VE been said was like other people who very sensibly guided Cat in the direction to the actual colour and genetics and all that lark.

instead of saying OMG IM SO GONA LAUGH AT U CUZ U GOT UR RABBITZ COLOURZ WRONG OMGZZZ IM THE BEST.

i wonder why people even post things when there are so many sharks around just waiting for a situation to bite someone.

luckily for you. im veggie.


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

Nice rabbits 

*runs*


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

haha  it's ok, i've eaten.... i'm not going to bite anyone until breakfast tomorrow...

xxxx


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Emmaj said:


> i wouldnt normally do this but hey ho
> 
> wow well done laura go you again im mean has it got that bad you have to insult your friends now too
> 
> ...





elliottreed said:


> God Pimperella it's a :censor:ing simple mistake, a colour. No need to pretend you're the Gandi of rabbits.
> 
> And getting personal like that on a public forum just shows what a sad and self obsessed individual you must be to have to pick on other people because they got a rabbit colour wrong.
> 
> ...





elliottreed said:


> thanks hun lol
> 
> it's bloody true, i'm so sick of people thinking they know everything, and treating others who get something simple wrong, like they've done the worst thing in the world.
> 
> ...


why are you starting this again? Laura has backed of from the thread and you are just starting to try and get it going again. its pathetic its like school trying to get a fight going you got nothing better to do?

Laura is the nicest person I know she has helped me trough some with my disability I don't know what I would have done without her. you just don't know her well enough

so maybe just back of and leave her alone, no I'm not up her arse but she is a good friend and I wont have people trying to start a fight again .

and unlike you lot I do have something to do so off I go for the day


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> why are you starting this again? Laura has backed of from the thread and you are just starting to try and get it going again. its pathetic its like school trying to get a fight going you got nothing better to do?
> 
> Laura is the nicest person I know she has helped me trough some with my disability I don't know what I would have done without her. *you just don't* *know her well enough*
> 
> ...


 
Clare maybe its you that doesnt really know her. She seems to make friends then one day bit by bit she trys to destroy them. I mean who posts personal stuff on an internet forum the way she has done at least twice now. Who cares how much money someone owes or how big or how small someones house/garden is. Certainly not me


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> why are you starting this again? *Laura has backed of from the thread* and you are just starting to try and get it going again. its pathetic its like school trying to get a fight going you got nothing better to do?
> 
> Laura is the nicest person I know she has helped me trough some with my disability I don't know what I would have done without her.* you just don't know her well enough*
> 
> ...


laura has backed off the thread with her say so we shouldnt say anything? so she has the last say? i dont think so after how evil she has been about me. You say people dont know her enough, some on here might not, but I do!! and if she can turn on a good friend like this, which she said me n ditta were, then she isnt a nice person, if she is the nicest person you know claire then id hate to meet the other people you know! Instead of sortin her problem out with me like an adult, and tellin me she had a problem with me like friends do, she spat her dummy n decided to be nasty and horrid.
No one asked her to stay away from the thread, and as for bein pathetic, its her poisonious tongue and horrible remarks and bringin our little spat publically to the thread thats bein pathetic


----------



## kerrie (May 29, 2006)

cute bunnys:flrt:


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

Bosshog, no offence love.

But A: who started it?
B: have you not read the posts in this thread, doesn't sound like a person i'd want as a friend if you go to them for help in confidence and then it ends up broadcast on a forum.... as i believe you did, with the breeding saga...

and C: yep all of us are jobless animal horders who will spend every day sitting on the forum, cough cough :whistling2:

I don't doubt she's a good friend to you Bosshogg, and to be honest, you suit each other down to the ground by the sounds of it lol


----------



## Chazybabe (Jul 14, 2008)

There prob tan crosses of some sort.. look up the tans on british rabbit councils web site there not pure tans but tan in them..?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

thanks kerrie and elle, they are gorgeous arent they :flrt:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

CATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT I have got a problem with you!!!!! You still not been to visit me with your fine lady wife


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> I wish i could fly....................right up to the sky............
> 
> But i cant



But you could if I let you have some of my little white painkillers :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

brittone05 said:


> CATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT I have got a problem with you!!!!! You still not been to visit me with your fine lady wife


 
ya might as well have a problem with me, seems like every other fecker does too atm :lol2: we will come see you soon, pwomise, just mega busy atm with things in the house n work


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i wish there wasnt any *c*o*unt*rie*s* but alas, there is


 ahem, well I'm surprised to hear this considering you is a lesleybean. 
Would you go with the alternative if there weren't any?:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> ahem, well I'm surprised to hear this considering you is a lesleybean.
> Would you go with the alternative if there weren't any?:Na_Na_Na_Na:


theyre not CoUNTrieS, theyre foo foos!!! :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

bosshogg said:


> Fen -Your gorgeous girl is a black otter- otter is the name given to the pattern, and is a member of the 'Tan' pattern group. Otters are mainly seen in Black and Blue. Basically the Otter is a 'self' colour over the body, with a white/cream belly and inside the ears, and tan colouring behind the ears, and trim of the nose and skirt
> 
> this is it in Rex
> 
> ...




I don't mind if she is or isn't pure. She is simply my pet rabbit. At present I have no other rabbits but am debating getting a pair. Will start another thread on this as I need advice.
Gracie is simply the nicest natured rabbit I have ever owned.And the fact that she is beautiful too, is a bonus.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Will let ya off then Cat - you and Dits have always been uber wonderful friends to me so I lubs ya  Stuff the rest of the haters luvvy  xx


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

elliottreed said:


> Bosshog, no offence love.
> 
> But A: who started it?
> B: have you not read the posts in this thread, doesn't sound like a person i'd want as a friend if you go to them for help in confidence and then it ends up broadcast on a forum.... as i believe you did, with the breeding saga...
> ...


B- Cat didn't come to me confidence if she had I wouldn't have posted anything

C- Never said any of you are Jobless animal hoarders did I? if that's aimed at me 1) I am disabled and WOULD work if my specialist would let me and I am not an animal hoarder I KNOW when to say no!

I do know Laura have done for urm three/ four years now? and we do suit each other in differnt ways, I will get on with anyone I have no problem with Cat if you look before you and Emma tried to kick the argument off again I was asking for more pics of of the bunnies to help with ID'ing them.

so let it lie and move on as if not this is going to go round and round and round not getting anyone anywere.

Clare


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Im sorry for saying my piece I hadnt read the thread until last nite all the way trhough 

It wasnt ment to kick any arguments off again just wanted to say my piece : victory:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

and for once I'm not arguing as I get on with everyone on here who is.


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

no bosshogg wasn't calling you a jobless animal hoarder, am disabled myself.

was purely responding to your snide remark about how we have nothing to do....


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i`ve only read half the postings on here, but i saw the origonal advert for these babies and i queried her advert for them as the colour she listed them as at didnt exist.

she didnt reply to my post.

this is a black otter rex



see the tan band between the white belly and the black top?

the baby rabbits are black fox coloured mongrels, the same colour as the nethies i show

surely the point is she has sold a mongrel pet as a pure-bred specimen, that could be shown, which where i come from is called ripping people off, ( or fraud )


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

pigglywiggly said:


> i`ve only read half the postings on here, but i saw the origonal advert for these babies and i queried her advert for them as the colour she listed them as at didnt exist.
> 
> she didnt reply to my post.
> 
> ...


i dont think that claires creatures have ripped us off or misold us anything intentionally, i think them themselves have been misold these bunnies initially so they were only goin off what they were told

either way i love these bunnies, they are absolutely beautiful


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

I have a bunny like the one in your pictures Cat but she looks alot larger. Lovely colour arnt they i have no clue on rabbit breeds i got mine because i loved her white littls flecks i was like ive never seen that before. Lol.

xxx


----------

